# MBTI: War



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Moonious said:


> Don't bother. When INTPs win, you will want to join our side because we are so amazing.


I thought you two were in an alliance? Oh dear.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> I thought you two were in an alliance? Oh dear.


When were we in alliance? Though I accept.
:tongue:

This is war. It is a serous matter.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

*Calling all INTPs and ENTPs*


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Moonious said:


> Don't bother. When INTPs win, you will want to join our side because we are so amazing.


Your leader is already within our ranks.

There's no such thing as INTP, there were never one. :ninja:


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> I'm thanking this post, but more out of fear for my life than gratitude. We aim to please


*Archievement unlocked* : *Savior* !



> You just saved your entire race !


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I do think I might be on the wrong side.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Vayne said:


> *Archievement unlocked* : *Savior* !


Oh _dear_.


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> I do think I might be on the wrong side.


We can always make it right.

Victors write history.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Vayne said:


> We can always make it right.
> 
> Victors write history.


Okay but do you really think you're going to win without a Te user? High-up Ti is great, but you're going to need an ExTJ of some sort. Take your pick but get one or 1200.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Vayne said:


> Your leader is already within our ranks.
> 
> There's no such thing as INTP, there were never one. :ninja:


What are you... _suggesting_?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Moonious said:


> What are you... _suggesting_?


[11-year old voice] _same_

Edit: I realize this might be an odd reference if one does not have an 11-year old sister. Essentially I am expressing sympathy and solidarity for you as a member of another group that has been swallowed into the mass of ENTP-ers, who have decided to steal us for their own purposes. We are losing our identities together ):


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> Okay but do you really think you're going to win without a Te user? High-up Ti is great, but you're going to need an ExTJ of some sort. Take your pick but get one or 1200.


We already have a secret pact with them. We just need to offer them highly logical benefit.


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> Okay but do you really think you're going to win without a Te user? High-up Ti is great, but you're going to need an ExTJ of some sort. Take your pick but get one or 1200.





Moonious said:


> What are you... _suggesting_?





alittlebear said:


> [11-year old voice] _same_
> 
> Edit: I realize this might be an odd reference if one does not have an 11-year old sister. Essentially I am expressing sympathy and solidarity for you as a member of another group that has been swallowed into the mass of ENTP-ers, who have decided to steal us for their own purposes. We are losing our identities together ):


You never lose your identity. You are discovering it.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

Each army will be composed of the optimum mixture of MBTIs. I don't know who will win but I do know the S's will do the grunt work. :happy:


----------



## Aswecallit (Dec 22, 2014)

Riddle said:


> I think an ENTP/INTJ would be a scary enemy to have.


So true. We would kill all with a teleportation device, ambush tactics, bait, a ray gun, and a whistle.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

pearslug said:


> 1st: ESTP
> 2nd: ISTP
> 3rd: ENTJ
> 4th: ISFJ
> ...


I'd have that xSFP's would be higher. Driven by senses and feeling. They can be very overwhelming. Simple minded perhaps, but driven by a cause and quick.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Vayne said:


> We already have a secret pact with them. We just need to offer them highly logical benefit.


Yes, and that is why you have our INTP representative. In the end, INTP will be the victors with ENTPs as our strongest allies and ENTJs as our respected ally. :crazy:

we will not accept defeat!


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

pearslug said:


> 1st: ESTP
> 2nd: ISTP
> 3rd: ENTJ
> 4th: ISFJ
> ...


According to this list, ENFJs are higher than both ENTPs and INTPs. Maybe we should snag our function-sharing ESTPs and our EJ sharing ENTJs and ESTJs and lead our own group while you NTPs try to work out effective strategy.


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> According to this list, ENFJs are higher than both ENTPs and INTPs. Maybe we should snag our function-sharing ESTPs and our EJ sharing ENTJs and ESTJs and lead our own group while you NTPs try to work out effective strategy.


Your entire race is at stake.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Vayne said:


> Your entire race is at stake.


Don't threaten _my people_.


----------

